# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  MENSTRUACIJA NAKON 6 TJEDANA

## *andy*

Proslo je tocno 6 tjedana od poroda, a ja dobila mengu.
Sad me zanima dal je to normalno? Neke dobivaju mengu tek nakon par mj., a ja nakon 6 tj. Koji je razlog?
Hocu  li unatoc menge imati dovoljno mlijeka za malenu moju?
Cula sam da neka djeca odbijaju cicu ako im majka ima menstruaciju, dal je to istina?
Da li ce mi se okus mlijeka promijeniti?

----------


## mali karlo

ja sam dobila 2 mj nakon poroda i ništa se nije promijenilo u smislu da karlo neće sisu i sl. Prekosutra će imat godinu dana i još uvijek je papa. DO 6.mj. sam ga samo dojila i imala sam dovoljno mlijeka. Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu  :Smile:

----------


## luce23

čitala sam da je normalno da se menstruacija dobije nakon 6 tjedana i ne trebaš se brinut. Isto je normalno da se ne dobije dokle se god doji...sve ovisi od žene do žene.

----------


## aurora8

i ja dobila nakon 1,5 mj, to je posve normalno

----------


## kikki

ja sam rodila prije malo vise od dva mjeseca i evo vec druga M, a malenoga iskljucivo dojim. isto sam se bojala kako ce to utjecati na mlijeko, ali nista ne primjecujem...sve je isto osim sto mene boli trbuh  :Sad:

----------


## (maša)

ja dobila nakon 3 mjescea mengu koja je bila jako slaba....nedavno na pregledu kod gina on kaže to nije menga jer je endometrije tek 3 mm a jajašce se tek stvara.....i ovaj mjesec je nema.
kaže da se to može dogodit nakon pada ili rasta prolaktina....

nadam se da neće još dugo doć a isključivo dojim...

----------


## mis-pis

Mene moja stigla nakon 32 dana. Doktorica kaze da je to OK. Znaci da se organizam brzo obnavlja. Ako vam sta znaci...

----------

